# T3 and DNP



## MrBear (Feb 6, 2021)

How many of you take T3 with with your DNP runs?


----------



## mugzy (Feb 6, 2021)

I don’t think it’s necessary however I sometimes will add T3 should bloodwork show it’s needed.


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 6, 2021)

MrBear said:


> How many of you take T3 with with your DNP runs?



Thats a catabolic nightmare.


----------



## MrBear (Feb 6, 2021)

I have read that extended use lowers your natural production.


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 6, 2021)

Do not take T3 with DNP. Run DNP by itself.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 6, 2021)

Totally stupid, unnecessary and catabolic.


----------



## MrBear (Feb 6, 2021)

Okay. Enough people say its dumb for me not to try it.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 6, 2021)

I do and I love it, and wouldn't run it without it. But I also tend to have a blast going on as well, so catabolism really never has been a noticeable issue for me in the past. Tren and clen are both anti-catabolic agents that, ime, minimize that catabolic nature of t3. DNP without t3, I'm a sluggish lethargic zombie... with the t3, I still have plenty of pep to hit my workouts and cardio moderately hard.


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 6, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> I do and I love it, and wouldn't run it without it. But I also tend to have a blast going on as well, so catabolism really never has been a noticeable issue for me in the past. Tren and clen are both anti-catabolic agents that, ime, minimize that catabolic nature of t3. DNP without t3, I'm a sluggish lethargic zombie... with the t3, I still have plenty of pep to hit my workouts and cardio moderately hard.



So while on tren, clen and DNP, if you don't take T3 your a zombie? That makes absolutely zero sense.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 6, 2021)

MS1605 said:


> So while on tren, clen and DNP, if you don't take T3 your a zombie? That makes absolutely zero sense.


Tren and dnp both promote lethargy for me.. and clen does not give any kind of energy at all.. it might help you breathe better and make you a jittery ****.. but it does zero in terms of boosting any kind of energy/mental drive. Maybe try it before you knock it.


----------



## MS1605 (Feb 7, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Tren and dnp both promote lethargy for me.. and clen does not give any kind of energy at all.. it might help you breathe better and make you a jittery ****.. but it does zero in terms of boosting any kind of energy/mental drive. Maybe try it before you knock it.



I'm knocking it based off the undisputed biological reason taking T3 with DNP is pointless.
 But hey, if you have made it "real" inside your head, keep doing your thing, bubba


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 7, 2021)

MS1605 said:


> I'm knocking it based off the undisputed biological reason taking T3 with DNP is pointless.
> But hey, if you have made it "real" inside your head, keep doing your thing, bubba


What "undisputed biological reason" makes T3 supplementation pointless while on DNP? And what does it have to do with clen and tren that I mentioned earlier...


----------



## Charger69 (Feb 7, 2021)

I usually do not comment if I have not taken something, but in this case I do know about T3.  
I have never run DNP nor do I have the desire.  DNP raises your bodies metabolic rate and is a stimulant.  T3 is also a stimulant.  
I have abused stimulants and have atrial fibrillation when on stimulants.  I have not seen the atrial fibrillation when not on, but the only way of knowing is through an EKG.  I could have it off and I just didn’t have it when I went to get checked. 
DNP is one of the most powerful stimulants which is why it is so good at losing weight.  Note: I did not say fat, I said weight. Unless you have something to preserve the muscle, you will lose that too.  
I don’t recommend using the two together, but I also expirement so to say you shouldn’t would make me a hipócrit.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 7, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> I usually do not comment if I have not taken something, but in this case I do know about T3.
> I have never run DNP nor do I have the desire.  DNP raises your bodies metabolic rate and is a stimulant.  T3 is also a stimulant.
> 
> DNP is one of the most powerful stimulants which is why it is so good at losing weight.  Note: I did not say fat, I said weight. Unless you have something to preserve the muscle, you will lose that too.
> I don’t recommend using the two together


DNP is a thermogenic.. not a stimulant at all in the traditional sense, unless you're saying it's a "metabolic stimulant." It's use should have zero effect on your heart unless you retained enough water to affect your blood pressure. But it doesn't increase heart rate or anything like traditional stims..


----------



## Charger69 (Feb 7, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> DNP is a thermogenic.. not a stimulant at all in the traditional sense, unless you're saying it's a "metabolic stimulant." It's use should have zero effect on your heart unless you retained enough water to affect your blood pressure. But it doesn't increase heart rate or anything like traditional stims..



Yes and with that comes an increased pulse which has been noted in studies.  In some of the noted deaths, they observed irregular heart beat. 
Once again, I have never taken it to be able to say if I reacted that way. 
The problem with DNP is if you take too much, there is no way to lower your temperature fast enough.  You literally burn up your insides and they stop
Working. 
Sorry- I am sure you already know this before you tried it. Just be safe please. 
For the other side-  ECA is about 16% effective at weight loss, clen about 25%, and DNP 65%.  
It is all about risk and reward. Not a big enough reward for the risk to me.  
I have a joke... someone asks me where they can find DNP and I respond at Home Depot..... Rat poison is the equivalent.


----------



## Noobie2 (Feb 7, 2021)

It is not a stimulant and calling it a stimulant because it can slightly raise a person's pulse does not make it so.  It raises your metabolism, so that is the closest you can get to saying  it stimulates an increase in metabolism. As others have pointed out, your body has to work harder to convert fuel into energy. This harder work will raise your heart rate/pulse rate just as walking can. 

The "irregular heartbeat" cases that you mention are from overdoses where dehydration as well as body temps rise to the point of causing seizures and organ failure. 

People taking huge doses  are not running around like they just snorted coke.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 7, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Tren and dnp both promote lethargy for me.. and clen does not give any kind of energy at all.. it might help you breathe better and make you a jittery ****.. but it does zero in terms of boosting any kind of energy/mental drive. Maybe try it before you knock it.



I would swear ephedrine or ECA are better than T3 for boosting your energy.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 7, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> DNP raises your bodies metabolic rate and is a stimulant.



No, DNP is not a stimulant as it does not increase your desire to exercise, quite the contrary. Yes, it stimulates the metabolism by making energy production ineffective.

T3 is the same in this regard, but it is muscle and fat catabolic while DNP does not destroy muscle, only fat.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 7, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> The problem with DNP is if you take too much, there is no way to lower your temperature fast enough.



Simple, don't be an idiot and don't take too much.


----------



## Lizard King (Feb 7, 2021)

Add Phen in there to keep your energy up if anything.  I think T3 sucks to begin with, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Charger69 (Feb 7, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> No, DNP is not a stimulant as it does not increase your desire to exercise, quite the contrary. Yes, it stimulates the metabolism by making energy production ineffective.
> 
> T3 is the same in this regard, but it is muscle and fat catabolic while DNP does not destroy muscle, only fat.



I have never seen anyone use the term stimulant used in that definition.  Could you supply the source of that definition?  
Miriam Webster defines like this:

Definition of stimulant
1 : an agent (such as a drug) that produces a temporary increase of the functional activity or efficiency of an organism or any of its parts

Could you also supply the medical research document that provides evidence that the body is able to discriminate fat from muscle when burning calories.  As of yet, I have not found any medical studies that says that this can happen.  
I have literally read many studies on weight loss, fasting, etc and have not seen any real evidence that it can.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 7, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> I have never seen anyone use the term stimulant used in that definition. Could you supply the source of that definition?
> Miriam Webster defines like this:
> 
> Definition of stimulant
> ...



No..........


----------



## Charger69 (Feb 7, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> No..........





Beti ona said:


> No..........



You have absolutely no references and you make up your own definitions. Your first definition of a stimulant making someone want to exercise was a classic. 
So the heart rate is not controlled by the CNS?  Interesting! 
I am not going to continue arguing with bro science.
I am not an expert, but I do base most things off of facts and not what someone said. 
You might want to look up the sympathetic nervous system to educate yourself.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 7, 2021)

There are many documents and studies that show the absence of muscle catabolism in the presence of DNP, my NO means that I will not bother to do the work of looking for them for you.

As for the definition of stimulant is quite clear, you can turn the arguments as much as you want, DNP does not stimulate the CNS in the classic sense of stimulant or recreational drugs.


----------



## Noobie2 (Feb 7, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> I have never seen anyone use the term stimulant used in that definition.  Could you supply the source of that definition?
> Miriam Webster defines like this:
> 
> Definition of stimulant
> ...



Try using the definition applied to a stimulantdrug.....
*Stimulant, any drug that excites any bodily function, but more specifically those that stimulate the brain and central nervous system . Stimulants induce alertness, elevated mood, wakefulness, increased speech and motor activity and decrease appetite. Their therapeutic use is limited, but their mood-elevating effects make some of them potent drugs of abuse.*

Using your limited definition, Walking up a flight of stairs would be considered a stimulant as it raises heart rate. A diuretic would be a stimulant under your definition because it increases urine output. 

DNP is NOT a stimulant any more than heroin is.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 7, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> *You have absolutely no references and you make up your own definitions*. Your first definition of a stimulant making someone want to exercise was a classic.
> *I am not going to continue arguing with bro science.
> I am not an expert, but I do base most things off of facts and not what someone said.
> *You might want to look up the sympathetic nervous system to educate yourself.


I have a sneaking suspicion that you've set yourself up for failure here. As a man of facts and science, you must know that the burden of proof is on you to provide evidence for your statement. So, please address the following: 



Charger69 said:


> *DNP is one of the most powerful stimulants which is why it is so good at losing weight. Note: I did not say fat, I said weight.* Unless you have something to preserve the muscle, you will lose that too.


Cite evidence that DNP indiscriminately burns both fat and muscle. Hint: I know for a fact that you're going to either have to retract this statement completely or dig an even bigger hole for yourself. 



Charger69 said:


> For the other side- ECA is about 16% effective at weight loss, clen about 25%, and DNP 65%.


Cite your evidence for these obviously made up bro-science numbers (congrats - you've entered the hypocrite zone that you wanted to avoid in post #13). 



Charger69 said:


> Yes and with that comes an increased pulse which has been noted in studies. In some of the noted deaths, they observed irregular heart beat.


I'll address this directly due to the seriousness of the topic. 

In the human trials, increased heart and respiration rate have only been observed at doses above 10mg/kg. Below that dose, it has no effect on the heart as confirmed by the toxicology summary here. Any impact on the heart is caused by the increase in body temp, which goes with the territory of a oxphos uncoupler. They reduce the efficiency of ADP>ATP conversion resulting in heat/cell mitochon working harder = metabolism increase. If you understand the MOA at play here (questionable based on your posts tbh), then you'd know that slapping DNP and T3 into the same "stimulant" category is, at best, naive and at worst, foolish. 

I should note that I agree that T3 is not necessary/optimal on a DNP run unless bloodwork says otherwise. I also agree that its addition will compound the temp increase, as would EC/Clen/etc, which can cause further problems (depending on the doses of everything). I'm challenging you on areas where obviously, to me, you've strayed way out of your comfort zone. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 8, 2021)

Decrease of production of t3 is due of the weight lost and a big restriction of calories while cycle not directly DNP


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Charger69 (Feb 8, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion that you've set yourself up for failure here. As a man of facts and science, you must know that the burden of proof is on you to provide evidence for your statement. So, please address the following:
> 
> 
> Cite evidence that DNP indiscriminately burns both fat and muscle. Hint: I know for a fact that you're going to either have to retract this statement completely or dig an even bigger hole for yourself.
> ...


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 9, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> My original statement was that weight loss does not discriminate and I asked for references that it does for DNP. I was told there were many. There is no medically backed claim that this is true of all the DNP studies I have read. The come close, but none state it. They do state that there appears to have no effect on the nitrogen retention which COULD lead somewhere. With that being said, musculoskeletal effects are loss of strength and reduced endurance, which once again, leads In the other direction that it does have some muscle wasting properties. Reference MacBride & Taussig


You're on a bodybuilding board but think that weight loss doesn't discriminate. I did you a massive favor by ignoring that part of your original statement. Trust me, it's best we keep pretending it never happened. 

I asked for evidence for DNP indiscriminately burning through both muscle & fat. You went with MacBride & Taussig 1935. This was a study on 15 obese women taking 4.3mg/kg of DNP for 1-8 weeks. 
They did an exercise tolerance test on 4 women, who were eating 1,100 calories per day with low protein, and found that strength and endurance went down. An exercise tolerance test isn't qualified to determine muscle/strength loss. It's a fatigue indicator and no shit they didn't do very well on it. DNP can indeed kill your cardio. 
On the biochem examination, they found an increase in creatine excretion and no change in anything else (including nitrogen). The authors decided to ignore the latter and speculate as to the cause of the former: 
_"Creatinuria is increased whenever there is rapid atrophy of the muscles, in fasting, *in conditions in which the ability to utilize carbohydrate is impaired*, in fever and in hyperthyroidism and in muscular atrophies and dystrophies."
_The bold is the answer. The authors decided to assume rapid atrophy and try to piece the puzzles together to make that argument stick. It doesn't. 

This paper didn't find muscle loss. It wasn't designed in a way to find muscle loss. It doesn't support your assertion that DNP indiscriminately burns through everything. It's also damning that you decided to ignore data showing no extra nitrogen excretion but what? Extra fatigue? Higher creatine excretion? Got to lead to muscle loss right bro? Because those are the key indicators for muscle loss that we use. Not.  



Charger69 said:


> This one I had written down in my personal notes and it was a medical recap of numerous studies however I do not have the reference handy. *I decided that the only thing that it would do is prove I was right.* That’s not what this is about.


You have failed to provide evidence for your statement and have decided to go with the "dig a deeper hole" option. 

The data doesn't show an average 16% metabolic increase from EC. The data doesn't show an average 25% increase from Clen. The data doesn't show an average 65% increase from DNP. In fact, the only way you're getting the latter is with an average dose of around 600mg. The mg/kg numbers and the fact that the vast majority of the test subjects in the early clinical trials were women makes this impossible. So yea. You pulled a bunch of numbers out of your ass and decided wing it the "lets hope I look smart" card. Fail.



Charger69 said:


> *You talk about human trials and then provide a toxicology report based on just animals.* With that being said, the animals reacted very similar to humans so it is a mute point. At least we both agree that increases I heart rate, pulse rate, and blood pressure is a physiological response to higher body temperature and metabolic rate.
> I used a world wide accepted dictionary for the definition of stimulant. You want to use something else, that’s fine. But to sit and argue that the dictionary does not provide what you consider to be the definition, then find another dictionary or make your own definition... just make sure it is accepted world wide.
> You should also call the British medical Journal and ask them to change the title and remove the word stimulant when talking about DNP- but what do I know? I am the foolish.



The toxicology report was based on animals and humans. Get your ctrl+f out. It's in there 11 times. So, fail. Again. 

You want to live in a black & white world where everything falls under broad categories then you do that. It's not how the science world works but hey, simplicity is the fall option for those unable to grasp complex topics. I'm fine with it.   



Charger69 said:


> _"I have backed up everything that I stated and the reasons that I stated them. I know you don’t like the answers, but it is now to the point of if you agree or not._
> _Below is a listing of the DNP studies. The dark blue are animal and the light blue are humans._


I'm sorry, what? You provided one study that didn't back up the point you were trying to make and...that's it. I've actually ended up providing more evidence than you have without even trying. I find this shit hilarious because in a real life science debate I don't think that ego would be shouting so loud (unless it's really, really, hurt I guess).   

I agree that this isn't about whether I/you like the answers or not. The readers decide on who actually knows the topic and who doesn't. Lets just leave it at that shall we


----------



## Noobie2 (Feb 9, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Decrease of production of t3 is due of the weight lost and a big restriction of calories while cycle not directly DNP
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk




What documentation shows this is indeed a fact? I have lost a lot of weight the last few months with a restricted diet and have not seen this big drop in T3...
I will say that I do have hypothyroidism that I medicate for, so I'm probably not a good case study.


----------



## Charger69 (Feb 9, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> You're on a bodybuilding board but think that weight loss doesn't discriminate. I did you a massive favor by ignoring that part of your original statement. Trust me, it's best we keep pretending it never happened.
> 
> I asked for evidence for DNP indiscriminately burning through both muscle & fat. You went with MacBride & Taussig 1935. This was a study on 15 obese women taking 4.3mg/kg of DNP for 1-8 weeks.
> They did an exercise tolerance test on 4 women, who were eating 1,100 calories per day with low protein, and found that strength and endurance went down. An exercise tolerance test isn't qualified to determine muscle/strength loss. It's a fatigue indicator and no shit they didn't do very well on it. DNP can indeed kill your cardio.
> ...



You obviously are pro DNP and I am not conforming with your ideals.  You disagree with the medical conclusions and the dictionaries definition of stimulant.  As well as medical experts in a highly regarded journal referring to DNP as a stimulant. 
Everyone is foolish I guess that doesn’t agree with you.  That is fine.  As someone who looks at medical studies, you know there are a number of medical  conclusions that disagree With your point. 
We are now at the Biden va Trump as to who is better.  Each side has facts as to why their candidate is better but at the end of the day, it is all opinión using the facts as to why they like their candidate. This argument could go on for a a long time. 
I could shoot holes in your first reference - you know exactly what they are.  
Although highly opinionated and selective, I do have to have respect that you at least do use medical studies in some of your arguments. 
I am not going to continue because there is no new information to be shared and it will only go around in circles from here.


----------



## Noobie2 (Feb 9, 2021)

Charger69 said:


> You obviously are pro DNP and I am not conforming with your ideals.  You disagree with the medical conclusions and the dictionaries definition of stimulant.  As well as medical experts in a highly regarded journal referring to DNP as a stimulant.
> Everyone is foolish I guess that doesn’t agree with you.  That is fine.  As someone who looks at medical studies, you know there are a number of medical  conclusions that disagree With your point.
> We are now at the Biden va Trump as to who is better.  Each side has facts as to why their candidate is better but at the end of the day, it is all opinión using the facts as to why they like their candidate. This argument could go on for a a long time.
> I could shoot holes in your first reference - you know exactly what they are.
> ...




Dude! Give it up!! Rippedzilla has you pretty well outclassed seven ways from Sunday, and you are fixated on Webster's generic definition of "stimulant" instead of using (gasp!) A medical definition of what a stimulant drug is. 

At this point, your argument just makes you look silly and, no offence, a little immature.

I would say quit while you are ahead, but you passed that about 10 posts ago.


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 9, 2021)

Noobie2 said:


> What documentation shows this is indeed a fact? I have lost a lot of weight the last few months with a restricted diet and have not seen this big drop in T3...
> I will say that I do have hypothyroidism that I medicate for, so I'm probably not a good case study.



it changes for each person


----------



## Noobie2 (Feb 9, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> Decrease of production of t3 is due of the weight lost and a big restriction of calories while cycle not directly DNP
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk




Again, you made a definitive statement and I asked what reports you read that backed this up. 

You then replied it is different for everybody?


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 9, 2021)

Noobie2 said:


> Again, you made a definitive statement and I asked what reports you read that backed this up.
> 
> You then replied it is different for everybody?



I just saw that on differents websites, show me documentation which proove that DNP decrease the production of T3 plz?


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Noobie2 (Feb 9, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I just saw that on differents websites, show me documentation which proove that DNP decrease the production of T3 plz?
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



I have NOT made any statements that DNP does or does not. You did.  If you are going to make definitive statements, you should be able to back it up with something besides broscience.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 9, 2021)

Damn, this DNP sub-forum became more active in last days, but there are too many arrogant / ignoramuses throwing up opinions and hypotheses as if they were hard data.


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 9, 2021)

Noobie2 said:


> I have NOT made any statements that DNP does or does not. You did.  If you are going to make definitive statements, you should be able to back it up with something besides broscience.



I dont do definitive statements, I just say what I read on differents websites, if you can contradict me, do it brah I could learn smtg 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jin (Feb 9, 2021)

samrooo77 said:


> I dont do definitive statements, I just say what I read on differents websites, if you can contradict me, do it brah I could learn smtg
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk



Only say “brah” if you mean to
make fun of people that say “brah”. I hope you are not using it because you think it’s cool. 

just my .02 and cultural lesson for you my French friend!


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 9, 2021)

Noobie2 said:


> What documentation shows this is indeed a fact? I have lost a lot of weight the last few months with a restricted diet and have not seen this big drop in T3...I will say that I do have hypothyroidism that I medicate for, so I'm probably not a good case study.


Samroo is right. T4>T3 conversion goes down after a prolonged period of caloric restriction (with or without DNP). Brief explanation: T4>T3 conversion occurs mostly in peripheral tissues via D5 (deiodinase enzyme). D5 activity has been documented to go down when your dieting = less conversion of T4>T3. It's one of the metabolic adaptations the body implements in order to conserve energy. That is why, under these circumstances, a replacement dose of T3 can be justified. 

This is well established within the literature and a simple "t4 t3 conversion dieting pubmed" google search will give you all the evidence you'll ever want.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 9, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Samroo is right. T4>T3 conversion goes down after a prolonged period of caloric restriction (with or without DNP). Brief explanation: T4>T3 conversion occurs mostly in peripheral tissues via D5 (deiodinase enzyme). D5 activity has been documented to go down when your dieting = less conversion of T4>T3. It's one of the metabolic adaptations the body implements in order to conserve energy. *That is why, under these circumstances, a replacement dose of T3 can be justified. *
> 
> This is well established within the literature and a simple "t4 t3 conversion dieting pubmed" google search will give you all the evidence you'll ever want.



As long as you're using gear, for someone "natural" who only diets, cardio, EC, and DNP, adding T3 would be a very bad idea.


----------



## Noobie2 (Feb 9, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Samroo is right. T4>T3 conversion goes down after a prolonged period of caloric restriction (with or without DNP). Brief explanation: T4>T3 conversion occurs mostly in peripheral tissues via D5 (deiodinase enzyme). D5 activity has been documented to go down when your dieting = less conversion of T4>T3. It's one of the metabolic adaptations the body implements in order to conserve energy. That is why, under these circumstances, a replacement dose of T3 can be justified.
> 
> This is well established within the literature and a simple "t4 t3 conversion dieting pubmed" google search will give you all the evidence you'll ever want.



Oh, I understand that it will lower some with restriction. The issue I questioned was the statement that DNP does not cause T3 to plummet, especially at higher doses. Does DNP exacerbate the T3 loss or not effect it.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 9, 2021)

Beti ona said:


> As long as you're using gear, for someone "natural" who only diets, cardio, EC, and DNP, adding T3 would be a very bad idea.


If bloodwork indicates a need for T3, then adding a replacement dose is valid regardless of whether you're on gear or natural. You can argue it isn't necessary, but not that it's a "bad idea". Now, if we were talking higher than replacement doses of T3 then yes - bad idea regardless of whether you're on/off/DNP/EC/whatever.



Noobie2 said:


> Oh, I understand that it will lower some with restriction. The issue I questioned was the statement that DNP does not cause T3 to plummet, especially at higher doses. Does DNP exacerbate the T3 loss or not effect it.


See my post here. DNP has no significant impact on thyroid function and leads to only a small, temporary, change in the actual numbers. Not enough to justify T3 use in my view.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 9, 2021)

I think it is running a risk of muscle catabolism that is not justified


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> Only say “brah” if you mean to
> make fun of people that say “brah”. I hope you are not using it because you think it’s cool.
> 
> just my .02 and cultural lesson for you my French friend!



oh thank you! its because zyzz said it.. I like to say this word  

Thank you brooo


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Feb 9, 2021)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Samroo is right. T4>T3 conversion goes down after a prolonged period of caloric restriction (with or without DNP). Brief explanation: T4>T3 conversion occurs mostly in peripheral tissues via D5 (deiodinase enzyme). D5 activity has been documented to go down when your dieting = less conversion of T4>T3. It's one of the metabolic adaptations the body implements in order to conserve energy. That is why, under these circumstances, a replacement dose of T3 can be justified.
> 
> This is well established within the literature and a simple "t4 t3 conversion dieting pubmed" google search will give you all the evidence you'll ever want.



Thank you bro to proove that I’m right 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

